# Deep in the Woods, Stover, Devon



## dartmoordude (Mar 3, 2010)

Not seen this one posted here yet ?

Deep in the woods in stover, nowhere near the Polish camp and seems much earlier, more Templar time....derelict 'lil hut, use unknown, partial roof collapse just before Christmas but still worth a visit, rear room still in tact and a curious corrugated iron crapper close by !!


----------



## Esposa (Mar 4, 2010)

Very Hansel and Gretal


----------



## Skin ubx (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you check for any hidden tunnels?


----------



## dartmoordude (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol....definately no tunnels, unless thyre hidden of course !!!


----------



## Johno450 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Polish Village*

Hi there,

I have done the Polish Village before, but not seen this building.

Could you PM me with some more info as I would like to do a visit.


----------



## dartmoordude (Mar 8, 2010)

Johno....seems PM's are not enabled for me as yet :icon_evil

If you can, PM me an email address and I will furnish you with some directions !!


----------



## iaindyoung (Mar 8, 2010)

The face peeking out of the first image looks a bit creepy.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 21, 2010)

I love the first picture! It reminds me of the house from The Blair Witch Project


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice find..any pics of the iron crapper?
Pm facility will occurr in due course.


----------



## steve_o (Mar 21, 2010)

Johno450 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have done the Polish Village before, but not seen this building.
> 
> Could you PM me with some more info as I would like to do a visit.



Im pretty sure this isn't part of the polish village. (thats now flattened!)

This (i think) is inside Stover Country park which is the opposite side of the road from Trago and ilford park. One of the original posh entrances of the park can be seen on the side of the A38 just before the sliproad.


----------



## Locksley (Mar 21, 2010)

Good pics, that face is there on purpose isn't it?


----------



## mookster (Mar 21, 2010)

Locksley said:


> Good pics, that face is there on purpose isn't it?



I bloody well hope it is


----------



## JohnJones (Mar 22, 2010)

mookster said:


> I bloody well hope it is



that's you isnt it?


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh yeah BWP comes to mind, never noticed the face on first glance.


----------



## dartmoordude (Mar 22, 2010)

*crapper*

Stopped off on the way home today ....

Photo's of the facilities, as requested !!!























and Yup, face at the window was intentional....a creepy shot for another site,
not part of Polish Camp, part of the old Templar estate


----------



## steve_o (Mar 24, 2010)

Steel crapper looks simular to the ROC post poo pots


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like some of us are thinking along the same lines. I'd be interested to know what the pipe things are at the front of the bog cubicle (or is it just trash?) and whether there's some sort of lever in there.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 24, 2010)

steve_o said:


> Steel crapper looks simular to the ROC post poo pots


They were also used in old schools, one of the ones at Arbroath ROC was donated by a local school


----------



## dartmoordude (Mar 24, 2010)

Pipes are just remanants of a thin stench pipe from the base of said crapper, crimped ends etc, not usual MOD spec pipework or ducting, no evidence of any other ROC activity, lots of earthworks and granite edged "settling tanks?" 
This is definite clay pit country, nearest one is about 100 yards away, so assumed it was related to them, also on the line of the tramway to stover canal for transport of granite from moor to sea.

Tactically offers little advantage for a ROC site, middle of old woodland, no line of site to anywhere.

May be wrong and may have missed something, still a newbie at this !!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2010)

dartmoordude said:


> Tactically offers little advantage for a ROC site, middle of old woodland, no line of site to anywhere...



Ah, I wasn't thinking of ROC, but earlier...WW2 Auxillary Unit Command Post. There's one very similar not too far from me which was camouflaged by an old cottage and outside bog. There was a lever in the bog cubicle which opened up an underground passage into the radio control room, and a secret mail drop which was operated from inside. I'm not sure if it's still there but the photos where published in a book some 20 yrs ago. Amazing stuff, eh!
Cheers for the additional info, dartmoordude. 

EDIT: That one was situated in woodland too.


----------



## dartmoordude (Mar 24, 2010)

i had no idea they did that sort of thing !!!! It's on my ride home so I will poke a lil deeper, it's a bit odd as this building doesn't seem to get a mention in any of the Templar family or estate history.


----------

